# Military Tank Reefs



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I'm hoping to finally get "the boat" launched this spring. I've been messing with my gps and sticking in some of the published reefs. Is it worth checking out the 60 or so "Military Tank Reefs". I see a couple listed with more than one or 2. Are the others just individual tanks?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't speak for a lot of them as I have only dove a few. They don't hold a ton of fish but they are pretty cool from a dive perspective. It really depends on what tank you go to and location though for what and how many fish they might be holding.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

They can be hard to find, most of the #'s are off quite a bit. Some i have found don't hold much !


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

amarcafina said:


> They can be hard to find, most of the #'s are off quite a bit. Some i have found don't hold much !


Thanks, I'm tired of punching in numbers so I'll leave them out and hopefully will have enough for a good start. I'll probably just try to run over what I have while trolling to see what I can find.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

http://vimeo.com/41678371

Here is a video of us diving one of the tanks about 12 miles out. Not alot of fish, and a little shark to boot...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on hit/miss.
expanding circle searches w/ the bottom machine.
decent bait there for other pelagics if you take the time & they're generally full-up when the weather is good due to their close proximity.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The tanks are usually good for a flounder or two when I dive them. Maybe a barely legal trigger. But that's it. Although one day when I was with someone else fishing on the top, we pulled in a really nice gag off a tank. Surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

Need about 5/6 of those the same size near each other.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

polar21 said:


> http://vimeo.com/41678371
> 
> Here is a video of us diving one of the tanks about 12 miles out. Not alot of fish, and a little shark to boot...


Havent seen bobby in a while. Looks like you guys had fun down there but your right doesnt look like alot.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

The tank field west of orange beach is a great spot (kinda far if coming out of pensacola, but they are rarely hit and sometimes 3 in a 600ft radius. I have always had luck fishing and diving them. Just remember the further into the season the first ones you get to have been hit hard. These all came from 2 tanks in about 90 something feet of water the I hit last week on a couple of trips


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I have caught a good numbers of fish on the tanks out of Orange Beach, some are better than others. Typically the ones closer to the Pass are hit harder and seem to hold fewer fish. The reefs with multiple tanks will also draw in more species like jacks, cobia, and kings.


----------

